# Honey, we need a bigger cutting board



## cmayna (Jun 12, 2013)

"Honey(speaking to the wife of course), If we plan to keep coming home with such big sea pigs, I need to go out again and buy another but larger cutting board."  And the cutting board you see was just recently purchased replacing yet even a smaller one 

This past Saturday, wife took me fishing out of San Francisco and we came home with these two monsta' Salmon around 22 & 23# each gross. Spent most of Sunday filleting, cleaning, cutting up into both fillet sizes as well as some big ole slabs which I will be turning into jerky during the next 2-3 weeks.






















And here she is in action, bringing in one of them.  Tell you one thing.  Saw a lot of fish spit out the hook on Saturday as they were about to be netted by the deck hand due to not having the rod at the correct angle during the final moments.  No problem though for the veteran, Mrs Salmon Slayer.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like fun!  AND...yes yall do!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 12, 2013)

Well played sir


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## redwood carlos (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a solution for you. You call a near by member to come get some of that salmon off your hands next time, and you won't need such a big Cutting board. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had that same problem a few months back with this cutthroat.













20121231_183553-1_zps9ecf2b24.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooooo, fresh Salmon...


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 12, 2013)

And perhaps a bigger knife! :biggrin:   Nice catch!! Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 13, 2013)

Those are some great looking fish!!! Yep the Mrs has the fishing conquered!


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 12, 2013)

Bumping this thread up to ask the OP which cutting board that is because I need a larger one than we currently have.  Is that by chance a Mainstays 15" x 20" one can find at Walmart for $12.97?  I just found that one doing a search and it seems to be liked and will likely fit my current needs.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope, it is 13.75" X 20".   Don't remember where we got it from.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out these maple work bench tops......  Dave

http://www.grizzly.com/search/search?q=maple workbench top&cachebuster=5409520016983151


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 12, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Nope, it is 13.75" X 20".   Don't remember where we got it from.


It seems pretty close to that one I found at Walmart so for the price I think I'll check it out.  My concern about plastic is keeping an edge on cutting utensils.  That listing says it won't dull a knife in the description but I'm skeptical since they'd have to re-invent the material with properties that defy physics and I think it would cost more than $12... even at Walmart.  lol


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 13, 2013)

This looks INCREDIBLE!!!!!! Here's to larger cutting boards indeed!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 27, 2013)

Great looking fish! 

For a larger cutting board check at Sam's, Costco or any of the bulk shopping places like that. I will find them there most of the time. You can also go to a reasturant supply store and get them as well, usually a better quality. The one I had was approx 2X the size you have, it grew legs and walked away during an event I was doing for a charity....... I would caution on using anything other than plastic type material for meats and fish prep. The plastic material you can sanitize and clean much easier. Wood tends to keep the bacteria longer. The harder materials will damage your knives over time. For the plastic boards there are many types of plastics used ranging from very soft to very hard. I prefer something in the middle towards to harder side. I feel when I am cutting and chopping it does not grasp the blade and it is not so hard that I feel like I am cutting on metal or marble.

Hope this helps. 

Jeramy


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

This is so helpful!!!! Good to read! Cheers to all! Warm wishes, Leah


----------



## radio (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats an a great fishin' trip!

Several years ago the wife and i went out of Bodega bay and got our limit (two each) of slightly smaller salmon.  The 6 of us on the boat lost at least a dozen fish to Sea lions and i developed an extreme hatred for those thievin' SOB's after one raided the biggest fish of the day off MY line right at the boat!

After eating those, there is NO store bough Salmon that even comes close to wild caught!

I saved one of the huge 3 pound lead weights and still have it in my desk drawer as a memento of that trip


----------

